

Want new customers? Stop trying to find new customers. - erikpukinskis
http://unplugged.restaurantintelligenceagency.com/2010/09/an-open-challenge-to-chefs-for-2010.php

======
healthyhippo
Really enjoyed this- the best customer acquisition strategy is building a
compelling user experience.

~~~
sebg
yes and no i would think to "the best customer acquisition strategy is
building a compelling user experience".

yes - if you already have customers looking at your product offering.

no - if you are starting fresh out. If people aren't coming (build it, they
will come) then nobody is going to use or talk about your compelling user
experience.

